# 400lt rig build



## vittorio (21/10/13)

This is a pic of my hlt/tun/kettle, they are still being made and should be ready by the end of nov. What does everyone think? My whole setup is still a working process.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/10/13)

I like bling !
Are they all the same size ??
Nev


----------



## vittorio (21/10/13)

they are all the same size so it will be easier to build


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/10/13)

I was thinking is the mash tun going to have enough surface area to handle a 400l mash assuming you are using approx 90kg of grain per brew ?
What is the working diameter of the false bottom ?
Nev


----------



## vittorio (21/10/13)

Here's the blueprint, the company who is making it is really good with making brewing equipment


----------



## andytork (21/10/13)

Looks good, if I am not being cheeky, whats the approx cost of each ? May be in the market for a 350 - 400 litre setup in next 6 months


----------



## MastersBrewery (21/10/13)

Stout Tanks?


----------



## Jace89 (21/10/13)

Who's making it? Looks like they are doing a good job!

Whats your plans for this system, you gonna go commercial?


----------



## vittorio (21/10/13)

Depends on what you want on it, what kind of steel, if you want a man hole etc. Depending on what you want on it between 2-3,000 each.


----------



## vittorio (21/10/13)

Barry brown and sons is making it, my plan to open up a 400lt micro at the end of the year


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/10/13)

vittorio said:


> Here's the blueprint, the company who is making it is really good with making brewing equipment


Looking at the measurements I think you will be lucky to do 300L.
I have a 100L tun with a laser cut false bottom approx 70mm from the bottom and I can just do a 22.5kg mash to produce a 1050 SG beer.
Even at this the grain bed is verging on too thick.
Nev


----------



## vittorio (21/10/13)

http://www.barrybrown.com.au/ this company has a brewing consultant and have made loads of breweries. they r really good, i advise if anyone needs anything just email this company!


----------



## vittorio (21/10/13)

once i get it, i will test it out and see what the false bottom can hold


----------



## Muzduk (21/10/13)

vittorio said:


> Barry brown and sons is making it, my plan to open up a 400lt micro at the end of the year


Got a feeling they make bulk milk vats for dairy farms etc??


----------



## vittorio (21/10/13)

thats what i thought at first... they have a brewing consultant and made pleanty of breweries. i did my research before picking them


----------



## vittorio (21/10/13)

plus i asked a few breweries before looking into this company and they all gave this company a good review


----------



## Crouch (21/10/13)

Impressive! I asked SWMBO .... answer was no.


----------



## vittorio (21/10/13)

lol first time i ever heard someone say "swmbo", i had to look up that acronym lol


----------



## booargy (21/10/13)

Crouch said:


> Impressive! I asked SWMBO .... answer was no.


I checked the bank account and they said it would be 10-15


----------



## booargy (21/10/13)

Tanks for the link to that company Vittorio now I will be broke but pissed for the next 2 years


----------



## vittorio (21/10/13)

lol u wont be broke if u sell kegs to ur local  lol


----------



## fcmcg (21/10/13)

Vittorio...the tax departmet take an extremely dim view of anyone just selling their beer to pubs...they kind of like their cut...so i hope that your not suggesting this seriously !


----------



## Matty3450 (21/10/13)

Hi vittorio, gear looks nice very shiny, out of interest have you gone down the path of liquor licensing and how have you found that experience ? Not to be rude what is a rough number you are budgeting to? Thanks


----------



## Byran (21/10/13)

It seems that with the total volume, minus the false bottom volume you will only have around 360 litres of room. Minus your grain absorption and dead space I reckon 300 litres turnover is a good estimate too.
Thats a fair bit of beer per run . A nice amount for a micro setup. I remember talking to the brewers at James squire and they do test batches on a 300 litre micro. Thats still 7 full 40 litre kegs after ferment loss which would keep any small operation full I reckon. 
They look nice mate. The Mac hotel in Sydney has a Micro that runs about 500 litre batches but they are making/selling heaps of beer.


----------



## vittorio (21/10/13)

I have got liquor producers licence and yes every time I sell to a pub, the tax man gets his cut


----------



## vittorio (21/10/13)

matty3450- liquor producers license is dirt cheap because there is no one drinking in your venue which means you can only make it at your venue and not sell it in ur venue which is why its cheap. the form is only two pages which you can get online, with filling it out, you will need an abn and registered business name. with the abn, expect a phone call and when you received it explain how small ur setup or brewery will be. with the registered business name, its a yearly pay just like the liquor licensing.


----------



## lmccrone (22/10/13)

Looks good Vittorio 

So you have a liquor producers licence already? Do you have your beer on at any pubs yet? Also how do you heat the strike water and boil the wort, just direct heat (natural gas I assume) or do you need to get a boiler installed? 

Sorry for being so nosey

Cheers 

Luke


----------



## vittorio (22/10/13)

your not being nosey lol . the base diameter on these vessels are designed so two Mongolian 32 jet burners can fit underneath each vessel. the Mongolian burners run on a natural gas line so it will be cheaper to run compared to an electric element or swappable lpg gas bottle. 
I used to sell my beer to customs house in williamstown for over a year but got tired of getting rip off so i took it off tap, anyway im concentrating on getting my brewery off the ground before i start selling again. I want to be operational by the end of the year. this is a pic is of when it used to be on tap with my old logo. since im taking this seriously now as you all can see i got a better more professional logo  lol


----------



## Adr_0 (22/10/13)

awesome.  good luck this time

hmmm, 400L brewery hey...


----------



## maxim0200 (22/10/13)

All i can say is wow...
300L of beer in one go, nice!

Also thanks for the info on liquor producers licence, verry intersting.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/10/13)

maxim0200 said:


> All i can say is wow...
> 300L of beer in one go, nice!
> 
> Also thanks for the info on liquor producers licence, verry intersting.


Dont forget the first stage is getting your premises past local council (lots of hoops to jump thru) , then you can apply to get a liquor license.
Its not as easy/cheap as it seems 
Nev


----------



## esssee (22/10/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Dont forget the first stage is getting your premises past local council
> Nev


Vittorio, this is the bit I am interested in.

I love the idea of starting small, and building on it from there, but how does one do this without huge rent?


----------



## vittorio (23/10/13)

im renting a huge shed so i can brew in it, the shed has a little court yard/garden which is perfect for like local artist/musicians to put on a little show to attract people to my beer. the rent is $90 a week since its a shed. My council already knows and doesn't care since its not residential, they only care if i choose to build on the building which i will need a building permit. they only care how i take care of the waste and that's no problem for me. Im well prepared. its been a dream of mine!


----------



## vittorio (23/10/13)

#residential area


----------



## vittorio (23/10/13)

since its been in the planing for the last few years, i have covered everything that is legal and am well prepared!


----------



## punkin (23/10/13)

vittorio said:


> matty3450- liquor producers license is dirt cheap because there is no one drinking in your venue which means you can only make it at your venue and not sell it in ur venue which is why its cheap. the form is only two pages which you can get online, with filling it out, you will need an abn and registered business name. with the abn, expect a phone call and when you received it explain how small ur setup or brewery will be. with the registered business name, its a yearly pay just like the liquor licensing.





vittorio said:


> im renting a huge shed so i can brew in it, the shed has a little court yard/garden which is perfect for like local artist/musicians to put on a little show to attract people to my beer. the rent is $90 a week since its a shed. My council already knows and doesn't care since its not residential, they only care if i choose to build on the building which i will need a building permit. they only care how i take care of the waste and that's no problem for me. Im well prepared. its been a dream of mine!



These two statements seem to be in conflict. Just trying to understand the concept, not trying to shoot it down.


----------



## vittorio (23/10/13)

there not going to be anyone drinking at my brewery, but i can still attract people there with musicians and art show.


----------



## vittorio (23/10/13)

im aloud to have people in my brewery but they cant drink, so i thought a way to get my beer notice if every once and a while i do like an art show or something with local musicians and artist. anyway here a few pics of my shed i need to clean the whole place up b4 i start loading the the equipment


----------



## vittorio (23/10/13)

im aloud to have people in my brewery but they cant drink, so i thought a way to get my beer notice if every once and a while i do like an art show or something with local musicians and artist. anyway here a few pics of my shed i need to clean the whole place up b4 i start loading the the equipment


----------



## itmechanic (23/10/13)

Seems like you had it easy.
I had to go through local council, then state government for a liquor licence, then federal government for an excise manufacturers licence.

For the liquor licence there was a lot of paperwork, had to attend a hearing and have criminal history checks.

The excise was the hard bit, lot of paperwork, had to submit building plans, scales, hydrometers, bright tanks had to be calibrated. I also had to have the alcohol content of my beers tested to ensure the formula I use to calculate it was accurate.

I don't want people to get disillusioned into thinking its an easy ride, by all means go for it, its well worth the experience. but be prepared for how hard it may be. Some breweries have to fight hard for their liquor licence if there are objections.


----------



## MastersBrewery (23/10/13)

the clean up looks like it may be a task in itself, good luck with the venture!


----------



## vittorio (23/10/13)

ey itmechanic which brewery do u own? is it on facebook? i will add it


----------



## itmechanic (23/10/13)

Morrison Brewery in Tasmania, on facebook.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/10/13)

Good luck with the brewery, if you have an opening day I'd love to come and check it out. What side of Melb are you on?

I'll offer my assistance with cleaning up any "spillage" ;-)


----------



## vittorio (23/10/13)

western suburbs it will be located in williamstown 15min drive from melbourne cbd


----------



## maxim0200 (23/10/13)

Another melbournite! Gaah you all seem to be from down there.
Id be great to help you bump up the numbers for your startup!


----------



## shaunous (19/11/13)

Few BuzzKills here, good luck Vittorio and may it be profitable brewing.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/11/13)

any ideas of expected opening date?


----------

